# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voorstellen

## monique08

Hallo

Mijn naam is Monique en ik ben 46 jaar. Vijf jaar geleden heb ik een auto ongeluk gehad met letsel en is er in mijn soort kettingreactie van medische problemen begonnen. Heb inmiddels 3 (kijk)operaties aan mijn schouder gehad, mijn schildklier is verwijderd en 5 keer een kijk (schoonmaak)operatie aan mijn linker knie. Voor de rest heb ik in 2010 een longembolie gehad en vorig jaar een trombose been. Mijn schouder geeft nog steeds heel veel pijnklachten die niet verklaard kunnen worden. In mijn been heb ik sinds 2 maanden ook veel pijn en tot op vandaag hebben ze de klachten nog niet kunnen vinden, het laatste onderzoek dat ze nog gaan doen is kijken of er sprake is van een hernia maar denken dat het een spierpijn is. Pijn is een ding waar ik op dit moment dagelijks mee leef, terwijl ik graag weer in ieder geval en deel van mijn oude leven terug zou willen krijgen. Mijn aanmelding op dit forum heb ik gedaan om zo misschien mensen te ontmoeten die ook hetzelfde hebben meegemaakt en misschien wel oplossingen hebben gevonden om met een (medisch) probleem te leren leven waar ik zelf nog niet aan gedacht heb.

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Monique08,
Welkom op deze site. Ik hoop dat jij iets vind waar jij wat aan hebt.
Sterkte met alles, groetjes, Jolanda

----------

